# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ketu SeXy ChOCOlAtE

## KACAKU

Kjo qe shifni ketu eshte nje beratase ne philly,po e vendos une foton e saj,pasi nuk mundej ta realizonte vete.

----------


## edspace

O berat ce pate fat kete sexy çokollate. 
Se ku e kam pare me pare kete cupe por spo me kujtohet. 
Qe do ta gjej do ta gjej po pse te me mundoje. 

Mire figuren qe ja pame.....por zerin do ja degjojme cupes apo do flasesh ti Kacak se nuk flet dot?

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## METAXA

mu me hypka i deshire tjeter me bo jo me i nigjo zonin . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## METAXA

po sikur me e vu ene qe ta shofin stafi i shqiperise mer aopat ene sopat tone te çlodhin syte amon....
P.S. si shume lakuriq paske dale mi cuce

----------


## Shanon

Taxa kujdes mos shif kshu gjerash se smuresh :buzeqeshje:

----------


## E=mc²

Sikur kisha bere nje postim une ktu???
Metaxa prit se do sjell une nje akoma me te bukur
po pasaj do behesh daulle me konjak.

----------


## METAXA

KLPD mireserdhe i her vete pa per femna ee ka m thase....
Shanon ajo gjeja qe them une eshte kura e te gjitha semundjeve mi çar thu ti.

----------


## Luciano

Si nuk e dinim qe philly paska alamet gocash  m raft pika mua per ty moj chokolate lum nena qete ka bere po na thuaj cik ca vendi rri ne philly te bejme nje vizit miqsore. :shkelje syri:

----------


## liliella

cokollate goxha goce qenke . po ama me dukesh si te kishe dal nga ai filmi vizatimor "the flintstones". pale po i paske marr ati Dinos ate kostumin e veshjes- purple. qenkeni perleshur mesa duket se te paska ngelur copa-copa. gruaja e Barnit je ti apo e ati tjetrit. 



yabadabadoo

----------


## KACAKU

Kam 2 ore qe e mesoj ne msn se si te postoje mesazh,por qenka e veshtire per te,megjithate do te rri me dite ne MSN derisa ta bej qe te shkruaje ketu,sepse te rregjistrohet nuk e pati te veshtire.
Edi,qe te mos mundohesh ti,po te them une se ku e ke pare  :perqeshje: 
Ti bere rregullimin e fotos pasi ishte e madhe lol (gjoja nuk e dije ti  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## Gerrard

Eti rrofshe moj goce  se  na e ndrite qytetin mekete bukuri

----------


## Kshu_jam_un

Vishu mi goc se ker tu ftof kshu si ke dal. Apo thuj nuk merdhif truni..lol
Si rrush pa fara qeke :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## ^VJOSA^

moj beratse,,qeke modernizu shume ti mi yll qe kur ke shku ne Philly...hajde njona...hey gjynof mi mos ti shofi ndonje kosovar keto fotot do terbohet  i ziu se e ke lon thate knej nga lagja,,

hajd shnet dhe ki mendjen aty ku ke shku,,,ke dhe Albon afer ,,,do na marresh patriotin me qaf,, :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## luani bardhe

Moj Shaniko! Po ç'ke moj çupe qe behesh xheloze?
Leri moj shpirtrat dhe çokollatat.












Thirrje te gjithe shqiptareve!
Amani o ju keqen lali shkruani ore shqip.
 :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:

----------


## Shanon

Luani jam xheloze mer ti per Metaxan se e kam per vete:P pastaj sikur i thashe gje goces une le ta gjuaje ajo po deshi sme mbetet hatri mua lol

----------


## METAXA

:PPPPPP

----------


## vetmitari

mos na lente Zoti pa goca te bukra!

----------


## luani bardhe

Mos na lente zoti pa mend thuaj,pa goca ka plot.Ja dil nje xhiro andej nga
bregu dhe gjen sa te duash.
PS :i ngrysur: si GJERGJ KASTRIOTI)
:a :a :a :a :a :a :a :a :a

----------


## SeXy Ch0C0lAtE

MOS kini merak se nuk ftohem pasi e kam gjakun e nxehte edhe nga natyra por edhe si shqipe qe jam  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shanon

te vdesesh qe cke me te:P

----------

